# [SOLVED] Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router



## Avra (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello,

Not sure if "solved" problems get revisited but have experienced the same problems described here and the previously referenced thread. When I program the IP addresses in the secondary router (Linksys WRT54G2), everything works for awhile and then I get IP address conflicts for my devices (PC, mac, smartphones). I think the IP address of the secondary router is within the range of the DHCP server in the primary. Can't find anywhere to change the range on the primary. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

i have moved your post to a thread of its own

whats the make and model of the primary router


----------



## Avra (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Primary router is the Westell/Netgear 6200


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

I preferred solution is to disable DHCP on the secondary router. Then only one device is handing out IP's.

Otherwise, I assume you mean the Netgear R6200? User Manual page 40

You enter the WPS Wizard / Lan Setup / and there is an option to set the starting and ending IP's.


----------



## Avra (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Thanks for the response. I have DHCP disabled on the secondary router; I still get the IP address conflict. The primary router is not the R6200; it is the Netgear 6200 DSL modem and router (provided by ATT). It has no Wifi capability. There is no obvious option for changing the IP address range. I'm open to any suggestions to avoid this IP address conflict. Even when I don't get the IP address conflict, if I run my VPN client, it kicks me off every couple of hours which only started happening with the new modem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Assuming all devices are setup for DHCP, and only one device is running as a DHCP server, you should not get any IP conflicts. The only time I've seen conflicts occur is if you are mixing DHCP and static IP's, or have two devices running as DHCP servers.

The basic setup seems to be covered here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-modem-and-wrt54g-wireless-router-640483.html


----------



## Avra (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Thanks for the response. I messed with it for several hours this morning. I found a different forum explaining that the 6200 could only assign one IP address thus the conflict (they suggested bridged mode but as described in the previous thread here, that doesn't work). I called AT&T and they are shipping me a wireless router/modem conflict that will support multiple IP addresses and I am sending the 6200 back since it's still within 30 days.


----------

